# Pioneer IPV2S (60watt) Pre-Order



## Sir Vape (2/11/14)

Pioneer4You built upon the massively popular design of the IPV2 50w with their newest device, the IPV2S 60w. This unit has highly polished beveled edges, impressive, more tactile buttons, and a water resistant box design. Yihi firmware upgrades the wattage to at least 75 watts!

We have waited for the second batch release which will be available this week and the reviews thus far have been awesome. Pre-orders will close on Wednesday 5/11/2014.

Expected arrival date 14/17th Nov 2014.

Full specs, colour options and pricing is up on our website.

You can now pre-order here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pioneer-ipv2s-60w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (2/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 14448
> 
> Pioneer4You built upon the massively popular design of the IPV2 50w with their newest device, the IPV2S 60w. This unit has highly polished beveled edges, impressive, more tactile buttons, and a water resistant box design. Yihi firmware upgrades the wattage to at least 75 watts!
> 
> ...


I would like to jump on this but my boss will  my ass

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/11/14)

Would you like me to talk to her

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/11/14)

Please not that we will be closing this pre-order today. Thank you to those that have pre-booked. Those that are still interested to jump on board, go here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pioneer-ipv2s-60w


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

I'm insanely tempted


----------



## Necris (5/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm insanely tempted


you sir,are not alone.was sold on one until the vaporflask popped up,now im undecided.


----------



## BigGuy (5/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm insanely tempted



@BumbleBee its the right thing to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (5/11/14)

@Necris My moto in life, " you can never have enough shinny things"


----------



## Necris (5/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> @Necris My moto in life, " you can never have enough shinny things"


not far wrong,indecision will be my undoing.
i blame wattage wars,100w,60w,30w....arrrrghh,all i want is dual 18650 battery life and for it to be on my desk by tomorrow morning

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/11/14)

Closing pre-orders guys in the next hour or so. Please go here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pioneer-ipv2s-60w if you are still interested.


----------



## Sir Vape (7/11/14)

Was so busy yesterday I didn't reply saying pre-orders on the IPV2S are closed. We have ordered a few extra peeps for those that missed out. Ok lets get these puppies packed and in the air. Will keep you posted on the progress.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (7/11/14)

Ai I realy wanted one but I think I will rather go for the e pipe seeing as it would be my first


----------



## VapeSnow (21/11/14)

What is the ETA on the ipv2s?


----------



## Sir Vape (21/11/14)

Have landed awaiting clearance. Early next week bro


----------



## VapeSnow (21/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Have landed awaiting clearance. Early next week bro


Okay thx for the quick response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (25/11/14)

I am way to keen on this thing! Cmon SAPO! Make quick! We are hungry for new mods

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (25/11/14)

I've been hounding @BigGuy for a few days now about it, I think they are getting delivery tomorrow, so we all should have our shiny new mods come weeks end

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (25/11/14)

I Have been doing the same thing Lol the facebook stalk is real yo! I do hope they here by weeks end....We got our monthly Vape meet on saturday and I am very keen to show off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (25/11/14)

6ghost9 said:


> I Have been doing the same thing Lol the facebook stalk is real yo! I do hope they here by weeks end....We got our monthly Vape meet on saturday and I am very keen to show off


Cant wait to get mine as well. Tell me guys the only firmware update i got on the internet was the 70watt update. Is that the latest release?


----------



## 6ghost9 (26/11/14)

I Have the same one as you. I think it is yes.....I wake up like a kid saying to myself is today the day? Is today the day Santa delivers my new toys???


----------



## VandaL (26/11/14)

@BigGuy guy could definitely be Santa and Hobbity his elf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

